# Junga



## Yob (20/1/15)

not much about the webs on it, well, there is but it's a trawl.. Ive read similar to Simcoe.. anyway, have a read >HERE<

Exec Summary

Brewing Character:

Very high bitter value and a good bitter quality like German Magnum but with nice aroma. Comparable with Nugget, Gelena,
*Chinook


----------

